# Day Trip from Williamsburg, VA to Kitty Hawk



## DVB42 (Jun 8, 2010)

We have a week stay reserved in Williamsburg, VA in late June. On one of the days we are considering a day-trip to Kitty Hawk. After visiting the visitors center we would like to spend time on the beach. Does anyone know of a good place on the beach near Kitty Hawk or Nags Head area? We have never been there before. Also what else is there to do in the northern OBX region?


----------



## jasenj1 (Jun 8, 2010)

It's a good two to three hour drive from Williamsburg to OBX. For me, that's a pretty long drive to see a big pile of sand.

IF you're mainly going there for the beach, I'd recommend Virginia Beach if you like crowds & development, or Sandbridge Beach, even down to False Cape State Park, if you like quiet undeveloped beaches.

If you visit the Wright Brothers Memorial, be sure to drive down the road a bit to Jockey Ridge State Park to run around on the giant sand dune - there's hang gliding lessons there if you're adventurous. Across from Jockey Ridge is Kitty Hawk Kites, a neat shop to walk around. I believe they do kayak tours, so if you're into that, you should call ahead and make reservations. There are places that rent bikes, too.

As for a beach down there, I think I'd drive down to Oregon Inlet. It's about 20 min south of Jockey Ridge. This is a remote, rustic beach with no services.

Hope that helps.

- Jasen.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 8, 2010)

If you are going to the Wright Brothers monument/museum, leave there and go south on 158.  Go to Jockey's Ridge State Park and walk up the dunes.  It's a great experience.  Then exit the park and continue south on 158.  Go to Oregon inlet and see the fishing charters come in.  You can also visit Bodie Island Lighthouse if it's open.  Coming back, take the beach road (route 12).  Grab dinner at one of the hole in the walls (Sam and Omies, Nags Head Fishing Pier, Awful Arthurs, Goombays, etc.).  

I would go on a week day to avoid bad traffic.


----------



## lweverett (Jun 9, 2010)

If you go, make sure you use the Moniter-Merimac bridge tunnel rather than the Hampton Roads bridge tunnel.  More direct and much less trafic.


----------



## DVB42 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Is parking generally a problem along the beach access points?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2010)

lweverett said:


> If you go, make sure you use the Moniter-Merimac bridge tunnel rather than the Hampton Roads bridge tunnel.  More direct and much less trafic.



I very much agree with the above information.  Please avoid the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel between 6:30 AM - 8:00 AM and between 3:45 PM and 6:00 PM the tunnel traffic could spoil your vacation.

There are many public places to park at OBX; but come early on a very sunny day.  There is also a very small toll you must pay going to and returning from OBX on the Virginia side of the expressway.


----------



## DVB42 (Jun 12, 2010)

jasenj1 said:


> It's a good two to three hour drive from Williamsburg to OBX. For me, that's a pretty long drive to see a big pile of sand.
> 
> IF you're mainly going there for the beach, I'd recommend Virginia Beach if you like crowds & development, or Sandbridge Beach, even down to False Cape State Park, if you like quiet undeveloped beaches.
> 
> ...




In addition to OBX, we might try the False Cape State Park as suggested. I had never heard of it before. I went to their web-site and liked what I saw. Has anyone been there that could comment about what it is like and how they like it?


----------



## jasenj1 (Jun 12, 2010)

DVB42 said:


> In addition to OBX, we might try the False Cape State Park as suggested. I had never heard of it before. I went to their web-site and liked what I saw. Has anyone been there that could comment about what it is like and how they like it?



I've been there several times. There's nothing there. That is to say, there's a parking lot with minimal restrooms, a small visitor's center and lots of sand & marsh.

I haven't done the Terra Gator or tram, but have hiked, biked, and kayaked down to the park.

If you like nature and nothing, it is definitely a change of gears from the craziness of Virginia Beach.

Oh, and as for the time to get to FCSP vs OBX, Google Maps says it's only about a 1/2 hour difference; not really that much.

- Jasen.


----------



## DVB42 (Jun 21, 2010)

We finished the day trip (Williamsburg to Kitty Hawk) and had a great time. We traveled on a week day, as recommended, and had no traffic problems anywhere along the way. We really enjoyed the Wright Brothers Monument. The beach location we choose was directly across the main road from the Brodie Lighthouse. There is a good sized parking lot there. The beach was un-crowded. The OBX beach was very nice and lived up to its reputation.


----------



## DVB42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> If you are going to the Wright Brothers monument/museum, leave there and go south on 158.  Go to Jockey's Ridge State Park and walk up the dunes.  It's a great experience.  Then exit the park and continue south on 158.  Go to Oregon inlet and see the fishing charters come in.  You can also visit Bodie Island Lighthouse if it's open.  Coming back, take the beach road (route 12).  Grab dinner at one of the hole in the walls (Sam and Omies, Nags Head Fishing Pier, Awful Arthurs, Goombays, etc.).
> 
> I would go on a week day to avoid bad traffic.



I should mention that, on the way back to Williamsburg, we had dinner at Flying Fish Cafe in Kill Devils Hills. It was good - a little pricey though. 

The Brodie Lighthouse is under construction. You can drive to it but can only observe from the outside.

On the next trip to the Outer Banks we will visit Jockeys Ridge State Park. There was not enough time during a long day trip.


----------

